# I regret getting my hedgehog?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

I have had him since Christmas. Before getting him a researched hedgehogs and was certain I was making the right choice. Now I regret it. He is ok with me handling him,he got used to me in a matter of days but he is so miserable and does nothing but sit if I put him down. He constantly poops and wees over the house an has begun causing my bedroom to stink. It's as if he never wants to be out with me. Has anyone had these problems? Is this normal hedgehog behaviour?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like a normal hedgehog to me, they are not dogs or cats and don't show much if any affection and they don't play much at all either. All animals poop and pee and must be cleaned up after, it's life.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Pretty much what Larry said spot on.
They're not interactive. I can't throw a tennis ball and Amelia won't go fetch it. 
At least you don't have to take a hedgehog out for a walk to go potty.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a normal hedgehog to me. However, your bedroom should not be stinking. How often are you cleaning the cage? What are you using as bedding? And what are you feeding?

We recommend that cages be thoroughly cleaned at least weekly with a nightly spot cleaning, however, some slobs may require it more often. I had one who would trash his cage nightly. He was a slob. However, the longer he lived here the better he got and eventually he was a very tidy hedgehog. He originally was raised on pine bedding and it took him time to realized he could be tidy with liners. 

Some foods do not work well with all hedgehogs. When a food doesn't settle well, it can cause their stool to be loose or even really smelly. This includes foods that are commonly recommended. Just because it works for most, doesn't mean that it works for all. It is an area to think about and maybe change to see if it will help with the smell issues.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

It's normal for hedgehogs to not want or need your affection. 

They havnt been domesticated for as long as cats or dogs do this is normal. Try to enjoy your hedgehog for how they are


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

No offence it don't seem like you did much research before getting it. It sounds like a normal hedgie. People think its like owning a kitten where are you located?


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

My first suspicion about odor is that you aren't cleaning well enough or often enough. This can be from a variety of problems and can probably be fixed. For example, Sophie has a cage liner. She keeps it very clean, but it must be replaced with a fresh liner once a week. Her litter pan is under her wheel and has its own litter pad. I replace that every other day. Once a week, I have a load for the washer (including hedgie sack, house cover, fleece pieces . . . .

She's a runner, over three hours a night, so almost all of her poop and pee are on the wheel or litter pad. She has a 2' PVC tunnel with a 90 degree long-sweep bend. Sometimes it will need a wash during the week, though not usually.

As has been suggested, this animal is what it is. It may not be a good choice for you. I don't think that 'pet' is an ideal descriptor for hedgehogs. I know that she isn't going to 'play' with me, or come when called, or be pet-like in the popular sense.

I treat her like a zoo animal by providing an environment that should go a long way to meeting all of her needs and making her happy - not to be confused with a misplaced expectation of what would make me happy. For example, she gets out in the late afternoon. She's happy to be handled, bathed, nail clipping . . . . But when we are done with 'animal maintenance', she just wants to sleep. I mostly adapt to her. We might take a power nap, and she runs up inside my shirt and we both sleep for an hour. Or she might be happy to nap behind my head while I am working at my desk. Or in her hedgie sack on my desk. 'Bonding' for me = a safe place to go back to sleep for her.

At night, when she is active, she prefers darkness and privacy. This has become more and more pronounced as she has gotten older. She doesn't want much to do with me. If I am very still, she will sometimes tolerate a minimum light and I am allowed to watch her nighttime activities from several feet away.

There is nothing wrong with 'regretting' a decision. If it isn't right for you, then it isn't right. I have no problem at all believing that you did lots of research. Like most things in life you can do all the research in the world, but until you find yourself standing in the middle of reality it is not possible to fully understand a situation. It sounds like you are a good and well-intentioned owner. If you can adapt to her natural and instinctively required needs, setting aside expectations that haven't worked out, there is no reason that cannot continue.

I don't see enough information here to determine that the animal is 'miserable'. I understand that your disappointment stems from expectations that haven't worked out, but you also say that he is comfortable and safe with your handling him; a bigger plus than you might be giving credit for.

I would be looking at the size of his cage / play area. The quality and usage level of the wheel. Multiple places to run and hide. My Sophie enjoys having both her house and a generous tunnel. They are highly active at night. I really do believe that considering myself more as her 'zoo keeper' than her 'owner' is a very positive attitude to bring to her care. What is best for me ought not be the first priority.

(Frankly, I consider the 'minimum space' commonly recommended (~4 sq. ft.) to be a fraction of ideal,close to cruelly so. Sophie has ~11.5 sq. ft. and I would not allow her to have less.)


----------



## Virtual_Rachel (Mar 23, 2012)

You say he's ok being handled - do you handle him much so that he gets used to being cuddled? I handle Holly all the time and she is consequently very affectionate in a hedgehoggy way. Holly never prickles up (other than when fast asleep) or huffs, and is happy sitting/sleeping/climbing on me (or anyone!) and exploring. You have to put the time and effort into getting them used to being handled and 'socialised'. But they're never going to come running when you call their name or anything. What did you expect? (Although I have discovered that if I put her in the garden she comes trotting back to me as soon as she catches my scent!! Which makes me feel loved..!)

I'll agree that the almost constant pooing is annoying, but that's life! Deal with it! If you ever have a baby, it will be a lot worse! Just invest in some kitchen roll.

Ultimately, you now have a responsibility to the hog: it is dependent on you. You should be able to return it to the breeder if you don't want to keep it (my understanding is that good breeders will take their hedgehogs back if necessary). But otherwise it is your responsibility to keep it and care for it well, as it was you who made the decision originally to get it.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like a normal hedghog to me. They each have different personalities. Litchi was really grumpy, often balling up. I found ouy if I didn't try to play with her everyday, she was more clam and willing to be with me. 

It's not normal the cage smell, that means you should be cleaning it more often, that frequancy differ from one hedgehog to another.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi everyone. Thanks for the replies. I clean my Hedgehog out every week, sometimes twice a week. I also do his tray every day. i discovered it was the sand in his litter tray that was causing the awful stench! 
Thanks for GoodandPlenty's reply, you really helped me see Rory in a different perspective now and i feel much better about the little guy!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Emma_Grace said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for the replies. I clean my Hedgehog out every week, sometimes twice a week. I also do his tray every day. i discovered it was the sand in his litter tray that was causing the awful stench!
> Thanks for GoodandPlenty's reply, you really helped me see Rory in a different perspective now and i feel much better about the little guy!


Hegdehog shouldn't have sand or clumping litter in their litterpan, it can stick to their private part. Most people use paper towells, Yesterday's News or wood shaving (not cedar!!).


----------



## AtomicHedgie (Jan 20, 2012)

I felt this way at one point after I got GImli. I was really busy with teaching and he wasn't getting the attention he deserved and I regretted this because I felt he deserved better. I have come to accept that hedgehogs are just as content, if not more so, left to their own devices. 

I really hope you come to enjoy your hog like I've come to appreciate all the little quirks that make my little spikey ball of hate a member of my family.


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

one thing I recommend is taking time to think about the good things. even if your hedgie is a grumpy kind of guy, there are still things you must love about him, things he does, or quirks that make him cute. my Hudson is not only grumpy, and often uncooperative, but he's a biter. regardless, I still love cuddle time with him. I love it when he falls asleep on me, although that's not always the most interesting thing for a pet to do. but, it makes it all worth it when he wakes up and yawns and it's about the most adorable thing I've ever seen. 
just enjoy spending time with your little one. I talk to my pets just as I would to people. and, while that may sound a bit crazy, it can sometimes be my best coping mechanism when I'm having a rough time. 
things will get better with time and patience. and it will be all fine if you really love your little one.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

FiaSpice said:


> Emma_Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. Thanks for the replies. I clean my Hedgehog out every week, sometimes twice a week. I also do his tray every day. i discovered it was the sand in his litter tray that was causing the awful stench!
> ...


The breeder told me to use chinchilla sand?


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

JessHog613 said:


> one thing I recommend is taking time to think about the good things. even if your hedgie is a grumpy kind of guy, there are still things you must love about him, things he does, or quirks that make him cute. my Hudson is not only grumpy, and often uncooperative, but he's a biter. regardless, I still love cuddle time with him. I love it when he falls asleep on me, although that's not always the most interesting thing for a pet to do. but, it makes it all worth it when he wakes up and yawns and it's about the most adorable thing I've ever seen.
> just enjoy spending time with your little one. I talk to my pets just as I would to people. and, while that may sound a bit crazy, it can sometimes be my best coping mechanism when I'm having a rough time.
> things will get better with time and patience. and it will be all fine if you really love your little one.


This is a lovely post. Very true. Even though he is a grumpy bugger and sees me as his personal litter tray he does have some cute personality traits! It doesn't sound crazy at all! I'd find this world a very difficult place if I didn't have my animals to come home to!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Chinchilla sand isn't good for hedgehogs. Its very fine and dusty and can get into eyes, noses and gentitals.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Also, chinchilla sand is very drying to their skin.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, the sand could be causing him some grief. I hope everything works out for you and your buddy, they really are sweet creatures.


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh gosh, what kind of breeder did you buy from? Why would they ever tell you to use chinchilla sand as litter!?!?
I know that thats definitely bad for hedgehogs in many ways. Dont use it. I really suggest a pellet type litter like yesterdays news a unscented paper pellet cat litter.
Once he gets some SAFE litter, I bet it will make a difference for the both of you


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Ahhhh. Really?! If I had known this I would of changed what I used in his litter tray months ago! No wonder he gets extremely dry skin and his belly gets matted with sand. Thanks for the advice.


----------

